# farmall cub attachments



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I had received alot of attachments and equiptment for my farmall and I have no clue how to hook that stuff up. I was wondering if there was a book I could purchase out there that could tell me how to do so. This is my first antique tractor that im going to restore. I have a huge crate full of pieces and equiptment and I am going to start my restoration with the implements first then I plan on doing the tractor next. I would appreciate any help you guys can give me..


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Check with www.binderbooks.com , I'm not sure of the URL, but a google search would find them if that URL doesn't.

Also, at http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html Rudi has many of teh implement manuals posted, so if you browse through you can likely find what you need.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks for that information... I have a whole bunch of stuff and have no idea how to hook it up or where to start.... If I can't figure out how to hook it up atleast it will look pretty all painted up in a crate..lol


----------

